
Awesome TUIs: List of projects that provide terminal user interfaces - homarp
https://gitlab.com/jgarr/awesome-TUIs/blob/master/README.md
======
detaro
Funnily enough, includes at least one webapp?! Guess that happens if you try
to quickly fill a list.

